

An agnostic's view of the democracy cult - nyodeneD
http://www.bangkokpost.com/opinion/opinion/383718/an-agnostic-view-of-the-democracy-cult

======
JDDunn9
The problem is that Congress doesn't represent the people. It's biased toward
the older, wealthy, white, Christian male. Everyone else gets marginalized.
Voting =/= representation.

Math gave us the solution on how to get a representative sample. It's called
random sampling. If we replaced Congress with 1 house made up of 1,000
randomly selected citizens it would solve almost all of our problems. No more
corruption; lobbyists, corporations, and special interest groups would have no
power, since they have nothing to offer. Greater equality; everyone would have
truly equal representation. Currently men have more power than women, white
people have more power than minorities, citizens of Wyoming have over 60x more
power than citizens of California (in the Senate).

Most of the problems with government have come from mis-representation. The
people are slow to get into wars, quick to get out of them. The people favor
helping the poor, Congress favors the rich. Fix representation, and you fix
Democracy.

------
mlangdon
"Any fool can sprout eloquent malarkey and think himself smart."

Maybe don't misuse cliches while calling other people fools for doing what you
are currently doing.

